
Ted Talks to help you understand racism in America - tumidpandora
https://www.ted.com/playlists/250/talks_to_help_you_understand_r
======
ekvintroj
Talking about "USA" as "America" is something that they should look at some
point in the future :)

I'm from America too, but South America and it's kinda offensive that everyone
refers to "USA" as "America".

